# router subplate



## woodwl (Jun 30, 2012)

Basic question, but is there a reason you need to keep the sub plate on the router when attaching the router to a table?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Wendy

If you remove the sub-plate you'll get 4 to 6mm extra depth of cut, however if you continually remove and replace the sub base you'll find that the threaded holes in the aluminium base of the router start to get very loose after a while. Personally I'd forego the extra depth of cut - a collet extender works well enough for me. It's your choice

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's just not needed on the router table,the hole in most of them are to small for most bits,,,,,,,,,

==



woodwl said:


> Basic question, but is there a reason you need to keep the sub plate on the router when attaching the router to a table?


----------



## woodwl (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to know. Thank you both!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

No it is not necessary at all in fact it is a determent to using it. You'll find that 99% of the time your router will be mounted on the table. If you need to remove it often the get a second router.


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

I have wondered the same thing. I took mine off to get a better fit to the table but worried about having done something wrong. I feel better now.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Cliff, I found the simplist solution for me was to buy and extra router base and mounted it to my router table. That made changing routers easy and I took the base off to get the added depth and larger bit sizes to work.


----------

